# Gretel bonked her head, help



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

OH just took Gretel on a walk, when they were walking back to the house I heard her start screaming. He said she walked under his legs, he stepped on her paw and she jumped off the sidewalk and bonked her head on the concrete.

Her eyes are watering, and one looks a little puffy and I can't tell but it looks like her eyes might be a little dilated. Her paws and legs are fine, he was barefoot and didn't apply pressure I think it just scared her and she overreacted.

She isn't tender to the touch anywhere, she is alert for the most part.

Anything I can/should do?


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I would watch her hopfully someone with more insite will chime in/ Give her a kiss on the noggin for me.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw poor Gretel! If she seems pretty normal, if it were me I'd keep an eye on her. If she starts to vomit, gets unsteady, acts lethargic, has significant swelling...then I'd for sure ring the vet. I know when they get really scared their eyes tend to dilate & water so I'm not sure I'd worry about those two things unless accompanied by any other symptoms. 

Good luck--I hope all is ok!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

She is starting to come around, we were just worried because she literally yowled for a good 2-3 minutes and her eye started swelling but it's since gone down. We aren't letting her go to sleep (are puppy concussions like human ones?) It's not like she fell from a height or anything, she just jumped and landed on her head I guess. She didn't vomit or anything. Not sure what I should be watching for.

OH was so upset, he had to give her to me and sit in the other room he was so upset  At the time I was mad, but it makes me awee now. That is his princess  I'm glad she's starting to act normal again, they're cuddled watching football at the moment so we're watching her close.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Was this a witnessed head trauma? How hard did she hit it? Did she act disoriented? 

I don't know.... Brody had an unwitnessed head trauma when he was 8 months old that caused blindness. Long story, his left eye is blind from birth (no myelin sheath surrounding the optic nerve so it doesn't work) but his right eye had a detached retina from the blow to his head. We had many many months of expensive vet visits with a canine opthamologist before his sight was restored.

I tend to err on the side of caution because of this. Anything having to do with eyes or head injuries should be watched like a hawk. If you see ANYTHING out of the ordinary, stumbling, circling or anything else that could be neurologic and symptomatic of brain swelling - I'd get to the ER vet pronto. 

Unfortunately we had a sweet chi die here several months ago from a head trauma. It was theorized that she was trying to jump a baby gate, fell and bonked her head, and she died from bleeding in the brain according to the necropsy.

I would just hate to tell you not to worry and then have something like that happen. So beware and be watchful and don't hesitate to get to the vet.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Was this a witnessed head trauma? How hard did she hit it? Did she act disoriented?
> 
> I don't know.... Brody had an unwitnessed head trauma when he was 8 months old that caused blindness. Long story, his left eye is blind from birth (no myelin sheath surrounding the optic nerve so it doesn't work) but his right eye had a detached retina from the blow to his head. We had many many months of expensive vet visits with a canine opthamologist before his sight was restored.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tracy, we are watching her. OH starting hyperventilating and I thought I was going to have to take them both to the ER. They've both calmed down, the swelling went down on its own within 5-10 minutes.

It was a witnessed bonk, but since he was upset i'm not sure how accurate the account was. 

She was a little woozy looking? at first but she is acting like herself again, it's hard to tell because ultra lazy is her personality so i'm trying to make sure it's not lethargy. She played with a couple toys and rough housed her brother but if anything changes we will head to the vet, OH already informed me of that


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

You have got some really good answers. Zoey fell off the back of the couch at about 8 months and knocked herself out woke up and started walking around in circles and disoriented. Thank God we were lucky and she was OK


----------

